# Alright Planters Peanut people...real or repro?



## ncbred77 (Mar 27, 2007)

This was a christmas gift.  I was told that the original jars never came in any color besides clear.  Just wondering if its a repro or the real deal.  I'll love it either way.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 27, 2007)

I've only ever seen clear ones.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an original Planters Pennent Brand jar, with labels and peanut lid, and it is clear.  While not a Planters expert, the color of your jar says to me it is fairly recent in manufacture.  Now, if I could just figure out how to use the digital camera, I could even post you a pic of the jar.  Someday I will learn....


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry.I had made a comment about these jars,but i was thinking about a different jar.So i edited the message and deleted what i had first said.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2007)

Repop or not it is very cool.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 28, 2007)

My dad has a clear one that is real. I thought I could dig out some pics but I can't find them. I'll have to loo later. I know his doesn't have the Peanut Finial.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 28, 2007)

very nice. it reminds me of the cracker jars that were in the general store near my grandparents house. they had a lance one on one counter and a toms on the other. they're hard to find and cost a pretty penny.


----------



## ncbred77 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been informed by a planters collector that it is indeed a repro.  All the original Planters Pennant Peanut jars were clear.  Did find out the repro is still around 30 years old.  Still a great looking piece.


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 29, 2007)

I first saw these reproes back in the late 70's. They also came in cobalt blue...and perhaps amethyst. One still surfaces from time to time in a shoppe or at the Flea...with some outrageous $$$ amount.
 It's attractive, well-made, and "aged" enough to have collector appeal & value and most likely will increase in value much like the repro 1858 jars from the 70s....
 Whatever you do - take care of that lid. It's about half the value on older jars, and the jars are hard to sell without a lid or, with a damaged lid.


----------



## campdumpdigger (Nov 15, 2008)

I've got one of the blue jars - thanks for the original/repro info.  I bought mine around '89 or so and at the time I had to choose between a blue one and a pink one, so now we know they came in a few colors more than just clear repros.

 I put a crack in mine washing it - the glass is so thin that when I reached for the faucet I bumped the cold by accident and pffffft up the side[].  Man, I hate when that happens!


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: bubbas dad
> 
> very nice. it reminds me of the cracker jars that were in the general store near my grandparents house. they had a lance one on one counter and a toms on the other. they're hard to find and cost a pretty penny.


 A GUY THAT CLOSED HIS BUSINESS HERE A FEW YEARS AGO HAD A WHOLE 'LANCE" RACK WITH JARS ,ADVERTIZING ON IT ETC.IT WAS STILL IN USE.HE HAD IT FOR YEARS,DIDN'T COLLECT THEM. WOULDN'T PART WITH IT THOUGH,AS HE KNEW IT WAS A GOOD THING!


----------



## Clam (Jan 4, 2009)

I just saw one of these at a auction on tue 12/30 and it went for $17 the glass had a very pink hue to it.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 4, 2009)

Fantasy Piece!!!! Never existed


----------



## div2roty (Jan 5, 2009)

It is a repro, they also made clear, so don't just assume because its clear that its old.  I think there is a difference between the planters figures, with the repro either being fatter or skinnier.


----------

